# Portuguese wine varietals



## portugalweb (Sep 24, 2008)

In Portugal as in Europe there has been used several vine varietals from Vitis vinifera. There is an American type of vine which has been used since late 19th century as rootstock to combat the phylloxera on which then Portuguese or other European wine varietals are grafted. The same vine varietal will produce different wines when growing in different regions.
Some of the more important white vine varietals include: Alvarinho, Loureiro, Arinto, Encruzado, Bical, Fernão Pires, Moscatel and Malvasia Fina. Until recently, apart from Alvarinho and Moscatel it was difficult to find white varietal wines. Traditionally several varietals should be blended. Since 1990s there has been a decrease in the interest in white wines by the producers as well as an increase in red wines.


----------

